
CIA 'mistakenly' destroys copy of 6,700-page US torture report - nickcobb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/cia-mistakenly-destroys-copy-of-6700-page-us-torture-report-feinstein-a7034096.html
======
hunterjrj
Per Snowden:

"I worked @CIA. I wrote the Emergency Destruction Plan for Geneva. When CIA
destroys something, it's never a mistake."

[https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/732991012340137988](https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/732991012340137988)

------
justinlardinois
> last summer CIA inspector general officials deleted an uploaded computer
> file with the report and then accidentally destroyed a disk that also
> contained the document.

How the hell does one accidentally destroy a disk? Are we talking a hard disk
or a DVD?

------
justinclift
Which is more believable? An organisation whose charter is to gain, analyse,
and make use of information:

a) Deleted the document despite having extensive procedures for proper
document handling, or

b) Is lying* about deleting "the only copy"

*Lying - mostly as a form of manipulation - is literally part of the job description for intelligence agencies.

Who actually believes a)? :(

